# the office - 1/11/07 (spoilers?)



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

hi, hi, hi, hi, hi

hahahaha, that was pretty funny stanley just laughing in the car.. did anyone catch what dwight was doing in ny? i must have missed it..


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

He took the tax records for his Angelia I loved his purpose of visit to the corp office. None of your beeswax Inc.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

cditty said:


> He took the tax records for his Angelia I loved his purpose of visit to the corp office. None of your beeswax Inc.


ahhh.. ok, thanks


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Jim and Dwight made a nice pitch. Unpracticed even.

The intro was funny too.
















Boobs.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Did you see that look that Angelia had at the end? That is one chick I would not want to run into in a dark alley.


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Jim's expression when he saw Karen with her new hairdo was priceless


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Jim and Dwight made a nice pitch. Unpracticed even.


I know, Iwas thiinking for two people that are obviously not the best of friends, out of the four teams they worked best as a duo. I kept thinking the whole episode that Andy had screwed himself, but he found just enough to tip the balance of power.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

Good reference(s) to Willy Wonka. He had me rolling.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

"So there's a 30% chance I'll attack you from the front."

"Doesn't matter. I'd see it coming, and just block the..."

SMACK!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

That was one of the best episodes ever.

They didn't shrute it at all.


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

The Men's room was filthy.

Did we learn that Angela's middle name was Noelle?


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

Very good episode.

I like Michael's Amazing Race idea...even though they really didn't have something to do, or a 'prize'...
then he throws Phylis' keys under the car....

Also all the Dwight/Jim interaction was great. From the slap, to the "having to ride in the back seat"...Jim slams on the breaks and Dwight slams the driver seat in mid sentence.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The Dwight/Jim interactions were priceless.









Oh, and don't f*** with Angela.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Angela, you look so happy.... I bet you wish you were like this all the time."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

_Excellent_ episode.

I'm not so sure Jim and Dwight were winging it. Jim said they used to go out on sales calls together all the time; that might well have been one of their standard routines from back in the day. Pretty effective, I'd say. I absolutely LOVED the picture Jim had... "oh young Jim... there's so many things I'd like to tell you if I could..."

Definitely agree that Andy is in deep deep trouble, since Angela seems to know who was responsible for Dwight leaving. Brrrrr.... it gives me chills thinking about it! Run Andy Run!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I hope Dwight's new job has dental coverage. He's Dr. Crentist's number one patient.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

madscientist said:


> _Excellent_ episode.
> 
> I'm not so sure Jim and Dwight were winging it. Jim said they used to go out on sales calls together all the time; that might well have been one of their standard routines from back in the day. Pretty effective, I'd say. I absolutely LOVED the picture Jim had... "oh young Jim... there's so many things I'd like to tell you if I could..."
> 
> Definitely agree that Andy is in deep deep trouble, since Angela seems to know who was responsible for Dwight leaving. Brrrrr.... it gives me chills thinking about it! Run Andy Run!


Yup - I figured that was their "standard" sales pitch from when they used to do it before. Very effective.

Yeah - the frost daggers that Angela was tossing Andy's way leads me to believe that Andy will be begging Michael to get Dwight back...

And Michael is bound to wise up and realize that Dwight was his (one and only) friend and all Andy wants was job security. Will be interesting to see if Andy slits his own throat and gets caught by Michael.

Although, I could see that taking the rest of the season and then have their be a big push to bring Dwight (who surprisingly is extremely successful at a competitor) back to Dunder-Miflin. Would be quite the coup for Michael to pull off.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

scoblitz said:


> Jim's expression when he saw Karen with her new hairdo was priceless


Must have replayed that expression ten times! Hysterical. And I think it was so funny because it was SO brief!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I watched it live on NBC then downloaded the NBC HD torrent, and the scenes were different.

--The torrent was 20:55 and eliminated the scene where Ryan initially asked if he could take the lead.
--Also, in the HD version, it showed Andy going into Dwight's desk and grabbing his car keys, then getting the toll receipt out of Dwight's car.
--The HD version also eliminated the scene where Michael in the car explains the story to Andy about why Dwight does his laundry and instead shows Andy asking Michael in his office about something he "heard" regarding what happened.
--In the regular broadcast version, I dont recall Michael saying "Dont you dare" after Dwight said "Thats what she said."

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

I watched the OTA version and saw Andy go through Dwights desk and check out his car. It was brief, but it was there.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Excellent episode. I thought Dwight was using the customer's phone to try and check up on the tax documents or something. Loved how it turned out it was part of the pitch. Jim hanging up on Kelly was pricesless. "Oh, HI JIM! Did I tell you about..." <snap>

Liked the sales pitch with Andy and Michael. Once again, we see Michael being superb when talking to the customer.

Interesting that Angela kept quiet and let Dwight resign. Willing to let your boyfriend lose his job so you can keep yours? Ouch.

"59009."


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

busyba said:


> "Angela, you look so happy.... I bet you wish you were like this all the time."


Angela looked almost attractive when she smiled.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Interesting that Angela kept quiet and let Dwight resign. Willing to let your boyfriend lose his job so you can keep yours? Ouch.


I'm not sure she was worred about losing her job. I think she was worried about everyone knowing about her relationship with Dwight.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

The Flush said:


> Angela looked almost attractive when she smiled.


I was thinking the same thing. Happy Angela is somewhat attractive..


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Chapper1 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Happy Angela is somewhat attractive..


Key word, there, being "somewhat"....


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> That was one of the best episodes ever.
> 
> They didn't shrute it at all.


wow...10 posts for a "schruted it" reference.

you people disappoint me 

great episode btw. :up:


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

So- y'all think Phyllis dropped the bomb intentionally?
I do!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I watched it live on NBC then downloaded the NBC HD torrent, and the scenes were different.
> 
> --The torrent was 20:55 and eliminated the scene where Ryan initially asked if he could take the lead.
> --Also, in the HD version, it showed Andy going into Dwight's desk and grabbing his car keys, then getting the toll receipt out of Dwight's car.
> ...


I was stuck in a hotel last night,, so .... this was the first episode of Office that I saw in over two years, after hating the first half of the first season, and I gave up. And I LOVED IT! I think I'll start watching again ...

Anyway, the non-HD broadcast version (over cable here in NJ) showed all of the scenes you mentioned, including the "don't you dare".


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I love how they showed the employees actually doing their job well. Phylis hitting the beauty salon was great. At first, it's just a lazy thing to do, but then we find out it's her pitch and it works like a charm. Jim and Dwight were also great. Michael knocked it out of the park before Andy chimed in. All of the employees knew exactly how to get a deal done, which was neat to see.

As a previous poster mentioned, I think Michael is getting wise to Andy, slowly, and even he will eventually have a breaking point. I love him, but I'm guessing Andy is not long for the show.


----------



## TivoSlinger (Oct 28, 2005)

"Fool me once - - Strike One
Fool me twice - - Strike Three"


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> So- y'all think Phyllis dropped the bomb intentionally?
> I do!


she probably assumed karen already knew about pam. jim handled it pretty smoothly though.

there's alot of inter-office/building romance at that place:

jim - karen

pam - roy

dwigt - angela

michael - jan

ryan - kelly

phyllis - bob vance, vance refrigeration

makes for good comedy!


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael's laundry may be the impetus to bring Dwight back, giving a window for his return. Dwight did take an entire bag with him.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah but Andy did work at Abercrombie's one summer.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I hate them more than anyone else on earth...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

"You can pay me back for the makeover later."


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> wow...10 posts for a "schruted it" reference.
> 
> you people disappoint me


I'm surprised it was referenced at all. Who wants to be spewing Andyisms?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> "So there's a 30% chance I'll attack you from the front."
> 
> "Doesn't matter. I'd see it coming, and just block the..."
> 
> SMACK!


This was one of the funniest moments in the shows history. We had to pause it for a couple of minutes just to stop laughing.

Agreed about Michael being a really good salesman. I guess we are supposed to realize that he is good at sales, just not at being a manager, like many real world bosses that get promoted from jobs they were great at.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Lee L said:


> This was one of the funniest moments in the shows history. We had to pause it for a couple of minutes just to stop laughing.
> 
> Agreed about Michael being a really good salesman. I guess we are supposed to realize that he is good at sales, just not at being a manager, like many real world bosses that get promoted from jobs they were great at.


He's not just "good", he's an outstanding salesman.

Remember last season where he and Jan (?) took a pitch to Applebees (or whatever) and Michael started ordering drinks and being relatively "obnoxious" to the point where Jan felt he was going to completely bomb the sale and it turned out that he was able to get more than what they were thinking initially. He's a fantastic salesman. Not so good at management.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Lee L said:


> This was one of the funniest moments in the shows history. We had to pause it for a couple of minutes just to stop laughing.
> 
> Agreed about Michael being a really good salesman. I guess we are supposed to realize that he is good at sales, just not at being a manager, like many real world bosses that get promoted from jobs they were great at.


The great thing is, after Jim *****-slapped Dwigt, they both just went in and nailed the sale!


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> He's not just "good", he's an outstanding salesman.
> 
> Remember last season where he and Jan (?) took a pitch to Applebees (or whatever) and Michael started ordering drinks and being relatively "obnoxious" to the point where Jan felt he was going to completely bomb the sale and it turned out that he was able to get more than what they were thinking initially. He's a fantastic salesman. Not so good at management.


Yep, that's what makes Michael's character so great. As a manager, he's totally incompetent and doesn't belong there. But when you see him do sales, he's in his element beause, at the end of the day, Michael Scott is just a Grade A bullsh*tter. 

I mean, the man did win two awards for being Best Salesman.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

The slap had me almost in tears. The best part was when Jim walks away and smiles into the camera--classic!

Michael saying "Dont you dare" was hard to hear: he kind of muttered it without moving his lips. I know it was there because I had CC on


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Shaunnick said:


> I know, Iwas thiinking for two people that are obviously not the best of friends, out of the four teams they worked best as a duo. I kept thinking the whole episode that Andy had screwed himself, but he found just enough to tip the balance of power.


I think they do a very good job of showing how some of these people are actually very competent with their actual job. I think it helps prop up the zaniness a bit more. I think it is good to see them working well together and being professional and getting the job done as it makes everything else easier to accept.

They have always done the same thing with Michael. As goofy as he is "The Men's Room was Disgusting", he is always very good at actually pushing paper. 

Also helps support the idea that Michael runs that office, Dwight has been salesman of the year, and Jim is second in command.

I thought this episode was pretty good. Any time Stanley is laughing it is good.

Thinking about the incongruity between Michael's management skills and his sale skills, it makes sense to me. Looking back on to my few forays into sales, people who were the best salesmen were always promoted to managers. Unfortunately being a good salesman and being a good manager, while not mutually exclusive, are not necessarily overlapping skill sets. So in a lot of cases you don't have the best managers in pure sales organizations.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Oh, and I think that after A Benihana Christmas, this may be one of the best episodes of the season. It just had me in stiches. Seeing Dwight have to gear himself up in the car had me chuckling, the slap made me pause.. but I laughed MORE at the look on Dwight's face afterwards. He was so surprised he didn't know how to react.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

"You're like my 6 month old niece. 'Hi.' 'Hi.' 'Hi.' 'Hi.' 'Hi.' "


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Skittles said:


> Oh, and I think that after A Benihana Christmas, this may be one of the best episodes of the season. It just had me in stiches. Seeing Dwight have to gear himself up in the car had me chuckling, the slap made me pause.. but I laughed MORE at the look on Dwight's face afterwards. He was so surprised he didn't know how to react.


I loved Jim saying "oh, you still do that thing?" and the look he gave to the camera.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

mpar1 said:


> Michael's laundry may be the impetus to bring Dwight back, giving a window for his return. Dwight did take an entire bag with him.


I don't think we'll be missing Dwight for very long. I expect he'll be gone from his "job" for a short while, but that he'll find many reasons to show up at Dunder-Miflin unannounced, including the reason quoted above.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

DaveBogart said:


> I'm surprised it was referenced at all. Who wants to be spewing Andyisms?


Do you want to take a trip up the chocolate river?


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

This episode was AWESOME! Easily one of the best ever. 

The SLAP had me crying. I had to watch that 3 or 4 times and I saved it just so I could show my wife (who isn't an Office fan.)

I'm going to try and get her to sit down and watch this whole episode. I'm going to convert her if it kills me!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Agreed about Michael being a really good salesman. I guess we are supposed to realize that he is good at sales, just not at being a manager, like many real world bosses that get promoted from jobs they were great at.


Isn't that the "Peter Principle"? People get promoted up to their level of incompetence. Or is that the "Dilbert Principle"?


----------



## jon01 (Jan 4, 2005)

'me love you long tim' great stuff  the office has to be one of the best shows on TV right now.

- Jon


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> The SLAP had me crying. I had to watch that 3 or 4 times and I saved it just so I could show my wife (who isn't an Office fan.)


Same here. I had her come in to watch it, then watched it again about a half dozen times more.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

"What did you guys do on your sales call"?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I really liked that Phyllis is no slouch at sales herself, how they tied that outrageous makeover back into her making the sale, I thought that was nice.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

drew2k said:


> Anyway, the non-HD broadcast version (over cable here in NJ) showed all of the scenes you mentioned, including the "don't you dare".


All those scenes were in the HD broadcast as well.

Great episode. I loved how they did the Amazing Race-style cameras in the cars. I initially thought that's why Dwight sat in the back -- because that's what they do on TAR.

Boobs.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I liked how Ryan was slouched over for the rest of the car ride back to the office.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

It was nice to see them give some justification for some of these characters to have jobs. They may be inept and dysfunctional, but they're still good at selling paper.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

*'Kickstart My Heart'*


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Harvey (Michael's computer): Jim sucks.
Michael: Ohh. That's so rude.
Jim: Zing.
Michael: I'm sorry, I can't control it.
Jim: Yeah, you can.
Michael: You know what? Get Pam!
Jim: For this?


Harvey: You ruined a funny joke. Get out of my off-five.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> ...Harvey: You ruined a funny joke. Get out of my off-five.


The great thing about that is it's a common typo since the "v" and "c" keys are next to each other.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

"Pass"





























boobs.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Jesda said:


> The HD version also eliminated the scene where Michael in the car explains the story to Andy about why Dwight does his laundry and instead shows Andy asking Michael in his office about something he "heard" regarding what happened.


I watched the HD broadcast, and both of those scenes were there. Maybe the torrent you downloaded was for the Canadian market or something.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Figaro said:


> "Pass"


I'm honored that I was Stanley's second choice, right after 'Pass.'


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Spoiler



boobs


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

"I don't know where words come from."


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

jradford said:


> I don't think we'll be missing Dwight for very long. I expect he'll be gone from his "job" for a short while, but that he'll find many reasons to show up at Dunder-Miflin unannounced, including the reason quoted above.


I'm thinking Dwight would never return while Andy is still employed with the Scranton office.

Andy will be fired/leave and Dwight will return when Michael asks him to. Dwight may or may not play hard to get but either way when he returns it will be with props and new perks.


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

marksman said:


> I think they do a very good job of showing how some of these people are actually very competent with their actual job.


I noticed way back with Dallas. The show lost its legs when JR became a loser. Unlike the start of the series when he was a man viewers "loved to hate" and he was a conniving man but he prevailed over his adversaries.

A number of seasons in his evil plans were always thwarted and the show began its decline. (The Cliff Barnes Gulf drilling sabotage plot failing was the first indication of this).

Viewers need to see their characters win on occasion. Even Homer and Al Bundy come out smelling like a rose sometimes. Smart, insightful, vindicated and redeemed. Not every ep.. just now and then.

Same with the gang at DM.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

numb and number said:


> I'm thinking Dwight would never return while Andy is still employed with the Scranton office.
> 
> Andy will be fired/leave and Dwight will return when Michael asks him to. Dwight may or may not play hard to get but either way when he returns it will be with props and new perks.


Like, say, a "promotion" to second in command?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Boot said:


> Like, say, a "promotion" to second in command?


I doubt it....I bet it will just end up being that Andy has to leave before he comes back. Either that, or we are going to see Dwight strike back and take out Andy himself. Dwight is going to have help from Angela anyway...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Does that mean we'd see Ed Helms back on The Daily Show again? That'd be OK with me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

A nice little exchange that tells you that Michael is serious about selling was when Andy said that they didn't want that guys sales (since he didn't like the guy) and Michael says "Yes, we do."


----------



## numb and number (Mar 7, 2004)

Boot said:


> Like, say, a "promotion" to second in command?


I was thinking more along the lines of being taken off laundry duty, lol.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> A nice little exchange that tells you that Michael is serious about selling was when Andy said that they didn't want that guys sales (since he didn't like the guy) and Michael says "Yes, we do."


Was funny to see Michael neck-pinch Andy when he wouldn't shut up...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Hawkman.


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

Jesda said:


> --Also, in the HD version, it showed Andy going into Dwight's desk and grabbing his car keys, then getting the toll receipt out of Dwight's car.


This was all in my DTV SD broadcast.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

This makes the show a lot more realistic when they show Michael being a decent salesman. They have to explain how he could get and keep the job he has. I thought the biggest weakness with the British Office was that it was totally unbelievable David Brent would last more than a week. And not even in the "It's funny because my boss was that stupid" kind of way. It's still brilliant, I just don't think it could've been sustained as long as the American version has been.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok my memory is failing..just watched this this morning and i can't remember kelly in it at all...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

newsposter said:


> ok my memory is failing..just watched this this morning and i can't remember kelly in it at all...


Kelly answered the phone when Jim and Dwight were on their sales call and Jim called DM to show how quickly their customer service would answer the phone. As soon as she heard it was Jim, she started rambling on and on, and Jim just hung up the phone.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Lopey said:


> I doubt it....I bet it will just end up being that Andy has to leave before he comes back. Either that, or we are going to see Dwight strike back and take out Andy himself. Dwight is going to have help from Angela anyway...


How cool would it be to see Jim and Pam join up with Angela to help get Dwigt back and get rid of Andy?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

jking said:


> How cool would it be to see Jim and Pam join up with Angela to help get Dwigt back and get rid of Andy?


The possibilty is real. With Dwight gone, who else are they going to pick on?? Who else can they send on secret CIA missions, and send faxes from their future selves?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Somebody has to say it:

For as doofish as Dwigt is, how frickin' noble is it that he's willing to lose his job, really his dream job, in order simply not to betray a woman? Kudos to you, Dwigt!


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

Anyone else think that Phyllis was trying to help Karen out with Jim with the makeover? Karen's post-makeover hair seemed very "Pam-like" to me.

Jim hanging up on Kelly cracked me up. You've got to figure he's wanted to do that to her for months, if not years.

I also loved Dwight's resignation speech, complete with the "spending more time with my family" spiel. Guess that makes Mose the breadwinner now...


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

drew2k said:


> Anyway, the non-HD broadcast version (over cable here in NJ) showed all of the scenes you mentioned, including the "don't you dare".


Ahh, then I guess my memory was flawed.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

quango said:


> Anyone else think that Phyllis was trying to help Karen out with Jim with the makeover? Karen's post-makeover hair seemed very "Pam-like" to me.


I didn't see it like that. It was the difference between their hair that caused it to look like that (between Phyllis and Karen). I think it was just a "prop" to assist both of them in getting the sale. Phyllis doesn't normally come into work done up like that, but will go the extra mile to make the sale...

And I'll echo the Stanley comment... How good was it to see him absolutely cracking up laughing to the point of tears?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Kelly answered the phone when Jim and Dwight were on their sales call and Jim called DM to show how quickly their customer service would answer the phone. As soon as she heard it was Jim, she started rambling on and on, and Jim just hung up the phone.


ok that i remember...but i dont remember seeing her at all..is that correct?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

So did stanley & Ryan make the sale ?

Did anyone catch the award commercial (golden globes?) with Steve Carrel's speech ?

It was something along the lines of him not expecting to win, but his wife did, so she sliped him a speech. The speech then details how wonderful his wife is.... 

It was the commercial right before the final interview with Andy .... it was worth it.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

It was a funny speech. It was a bit, he wrote it for sure.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> ...And I'll echo the Stanley comment... How good was it to see him absolutely cracking up laughing to the point of tears?


I gotta concur with that, too. That was probably my loudest laugh-out-loud moment of the show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

newsposter said:


> ok that i remember...but i dont remember seeing her at all..is that correct?


That is correct. I also noticed she was "absent" from this ep.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I watched it live on NBC then downloaded the NBC HD torrent, and the scenes were different.
> 
> --The torrent was 20:55 and eliminated the scene where Ryan initially asked if he could take the lead.
> --Also, in the HD version, it showed Andy going into Dwight's desk and grabbing his car keys, then getting the toll receipt out of Dwight's car.
> ...


I watched it in HD on the Tivo, and saw all these scenes, nothing from your list missing.

Z


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

stuff from next week's ep:



Spoiler



Dwight will still be on the show. He takes a new job working for STAPLES! I guess they are going to run some heavy product placement again. Also, Oscar returns to the office.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

scheckeNYK said:


> stuff from next week's ep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I need to pad my recordings. I never get previews for this show.



bananfish said:


> For as doofish as Dwigt is, how frickin' noble is it that he's willing to lose his job, really his dream job, in order simply not to betray a woman? Kudos to you, Dwigt!


He did what any gallant gentleman would do.

The slapstick stuff between Jim & Dwight was priceless.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

newsposter said:


> ok that i remember...but i dont remember seeing her at all..is that correct?


Kevin nor Creed were in the show at all either. It was a salesmen show. Traveling Salesmen. Angela and Pam I believe were the only non sales people from DM (and Kelly's voice).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

teknikel said:


> Kevin nor Creed were in the show at all either. It was a salesmen show. Traveling Salesmen. Angela and Pam I believe were the only non sales people from DM (and Kelly's voice).


Kevin was in at the beginning when he checks the voice mail and gets the message that corporate didn't receive their tax return and asks Angela about it. She says something like, "It got delivered this morning. Is it really that important?" and he says, "Well, is it?" to which she replies, "Is it?" etc. Kevin then says something like, "I can't believe you don't know how important that is." This sets up the plot for the rest of the episode, because Dwigt was delivering the tax stuff as a favor to Angela and that's why he quits.

As for Creed, it's not uncommon for him to be absent. He's probably in less than half of the eps.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Kevin was in at the beginning when he checks the voice mail and gets the message that corporate didn't receive their tax return and asks Angela about it. She says something like, "It got delivered this morning. Is it really that important?" and he says, "Well, is it?" to which she replies, "Is it?" etc. Kevin then says something like, "I can't believe you don't know how important that is." This sets up the plot for the rest of the episode, because Dwigt was delivering the tax stuff as a favor to Angela and that's why he quits.
> 
> As for Creed, it's not uncommon for him to be absent. He's probably in less than half of the eps.


Forgot about that. Thanx.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Just out of curiousity, why couldn't Angela run it to New York herself?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Since she was the one who was supposed to have filed them, it would shed more suspicion on her, if she came in to work late.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Isn't it spelled Dwight?

(just kidding)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> Isn't it spelled Dwight?
> 
> (just kidding)


Beeswax, None of Yours, Inc.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think Toby was in it at all, either.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> I don't think Toby was in it at all, either.


I don't think Michael did anything that required Toby's presence in this episode.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I had a revelation about the young woman that plays Angela (Angela Kinsey), partly because of this ep and partly because of another show I saw her on.

In the scene where she goes to coffee with Pam, I was really struck when she smiled and the sun hit her green eyes by how lovely she is! I guess I'm just used to the stern character she plays that I hadn't really focused on her features.

Well, that was nothing compared to what I saw of her this evening. I have a SL for "A Makeover Story" 11AM weekdays on Discovery-HD. What can I say, I like seeing pretty women get prettier. The ep that was recorded Fri., Hollywood Glamour Machines, featured Angela and another comedienne/actress named Lindsey, with whom Angela teamed with for "Linds & Kins", "Kins"=Kinsey, Angela's surname.

The transformation was bigger for Lindsey than Angela, they just lightened and trimmed Angela's hair and made her up. It was the dress that she chose that made my jaw drop to the floor! I searched Google for images, but came up empty.

All I know is that for me, Jenna (Pam) and Karen (Rashida Jones) now have competition for The Office "hottie".


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Since she was the one who was supposed to have filed them, it would shed more suspicion on her, if she came in to work late.


Why?
If she's saleried, it's would be like "ooops, had a doctor's appointment this morning."

Oh and Kinsey's photos on imdb.com are more flattering then her Office look.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

my tivo always screw up on NBC damn it I caught the first 15 minutes


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Why?
> If she's saleried, it's would be like "ooops, had a doctor's appointment this morning."


She's a perfectionist who likes to look perfect. Remember the performance review episode?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> And I'll echo the Stanley comment... How good was it to see him absolutely cracking up laughing to the point of tears?


Stanley has now smiled twice, including the joy he found in "pretzel day".


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Stanley has now smiled twice, including the joy he found in "pretzel day".


This was the 3rd. He had a big smile when they thought Scranton office was closing.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Toby, Kevin, Kelly & Creed were in the deleted scenes (check the NBC website).
Kevin, Kelly and Toby had lines, but Creed was just in the background.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

numb and number said:


> I noticed way back with Dallas. The show lost its legs when JR became a loser. Unlike the start of the series when he was a man viewers "loved to hate" and he was a conniving man but he prevailed over his adversaries.
> 
> A number of seasons in his evil plans were always thwarted and the show began its decline. (The Cliff Barnes Gulf drilling sabotage plot failing was the first indication of this).


Can we please have one thread about _The Office_ without someone bringing in the obvious parallels with _Dallas_?

Sheesh!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I think The Office is just a poor Lost knockoff.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> I think The Office is just a poor Lost knockoff.


It is still better than Heroes


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> I think The Office is just a poor Lost knockoff.


I think the Lost knockoffs are getting out of hand.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

markymark_ctown said:


> she probably assumed karen already knew about pam. jim handled it pretty smoothly though.
> 
> there's alot of inter-office/building romance at that place:
> 
> ...


On a slight tangent... despite the fact that inter-office romances are never a good idea if you like your job... shows have no choice but to make them happen for the storylines. I'm not complaining... I'm just saying.

I love this show. love it. love it. love it. love it.
:up: :up:


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> He's not just "good", he's an outstanding salesman.
> 
> Remember last season where he and Jan (?) took a pitch to Applebees (or whatever) and Michael started ordering drinks and being relatively "obnoxious" to the point where Jan felt he was going to completely bomb the sale and it turned out that he was able to get more than what they were thinking initially. He's a fantastic salesman. Not so good at management.


At few of us at our very disfunctional office have a theory about promotions... people generally get promoted into a position one level above their true competancy. This proves to be especially true in management/supervisor positions. Its amazing how many execs thing that because someone excels in sales, accounting, etc they would in turn make a good manager of people...

Appearently the execs at DM have the same thinking...

EDIT: somewhat of a smeek...sorry, I should know to read the entire thread before posting....


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Kevin then says something like, "I can't believe you don't know how important that is."


He says something like "I can't tell if you know or not... bit it _is_ really important!" (kind of whispering). Kevin cracks me up.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

stlarenas said:


> At few of us at our very disfunctional office have a theory about promotions... people generally get promoted into a position one level above their true competancy. This proves to be especially true in management/supervisor positions. Its amazing how many execs thing that because someone excels in sales, accounting, etc they would in turn make a good manager of people...
> 
> Appearently the execs at DM have the same thinking...
> 
> EDIT: somewhat of a smeek...sorry, I should know to read the entire thread before posting....


The Peter Principle.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> Kevin was in at the beginning when he checks the voice mail and gets the message that corporate didn't receive their tax return and asks Angela about it. She says something like, "It got delivered this morning. Is it really that important?" and he says, "Well, is it?" to which she replies, "Is it?" etc. Kevin then says something like, "I can't believe you don't know how important that is." This sets up the plot for the rest of the episode, because Dwigt was delivering the tax stuff as a favor to Angela and that's why he quits.


As I remember it:

Kevin [whispering]: Angela! Coporate left a voicemail last night, and they haven't received our tax forms yet.

Angela: They were delivered this morning.

Kevin: Really? Because this is a really big deal.

Angela: Is it, Kevin? Is it a big deal?

Kevin: Do you really not know? Because it is a big deal.

My wife and I had to pause so many times this episode because we couldn't stop laughing. If you pause Jim's face when he sees Karen's new do, I guarantee that you will not be able to contain yourself.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Figaro said:


> It is still better than Heroes


  *GASP* Blasphemy!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

David Platt said:


> I think the Lost knockoffs are getting out of hand.


Well you know what they say about _Lost_, that it's all just "sound and fury signifying nothing." Or was that from something else?....hmmm.....in any case it certainly applies to _Lost_.

(The Bard's work always tells it like it is.)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Well you know what they say about _Lost_, that it's all just "sound and fury signifying nothing." Or was that from something else?....hmmm.....in any case it certainly applies to _Lost_.
> 
> (The Bard's work always tells it like it is.)


O brave new world that has such crappy TV shows in't!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

classicX said:


> As I remember it:
> 
> Kevin [whispering]: Angela! Coporate left a voicemail last night, and they haven't received our tax forms yet.
> 
> ...


That's how I remember it, too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

This is my second attempt at liking this show. The first time I watched a few months ago and only lasted 5 minutes. I watched the whole episode of this show and I just don't get it.


----------



## bluesman64 (Jan 25, 2005)

Boot said:


> Like, say, a "promotion" to second in command?


Third


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

I didn't get it the first few times watching it either, but it eventually clicked. Now it's the focal point of my weekly TV viewing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> This is my second attempt at liking this show. The first time I watched a few months ago and only lasted 5 minutes. I watched the whole episode of this show and I just don't get it.


It's definitely a different style of comedy than most Americans are used to. You have to give it several eps to figure out the characters and the style of the humor. It's not for everyone, but it's really not fair to dismiss it after just one episode. Watch it for several episodes and then make a decision.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

And it flies in the face of those who believe a laugh track is essential. This show leaves it *entirely* up to the viewer to decide what is funny.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

As far as getting the comedy, it doesn't hurt if you've actually worked in an office either. Characters like Angela, Stanley and Keith are soooooo dead on.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I sometimes wished I worked in a office like this, where people are permitted to say what they feel and often do ...

In my office people mostly walk on eggshells and then ***** to each other about someone else. I've gotten in trouble for speaking my mind before.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> As far as getting the comedy, it doesn't hurt if you've actually worked in an office either. Characters like Angela, Stanley and Keith are soooooo dead on.


Indeed. The teenagers I know uniformly think that The Office is the least funny comedy on TV.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

I travel to different insurance companies around the US. It is fun to pick out the Angelas, Dwights and Jims of the office. Generally the Jims will be the guy that is helpful and then there are the Dwights that are afraid your co is trying to outsource him.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I sometimes wished I worked in a office like this, where people are permitted to say what they feel and often do ...
> 
> In my office people mostly walk on eggshells and then ***** to each other about someone else. I've gotten in trouble for speaking my mind before.


REDACT IT! *REDACT IT!!!*


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> As far as getting the comedy, it doesn't hurt if you've actually worked in an office either. Characters like Angela, Stanley and Keith are soooooo dead on.


Who the heck is Keith?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386676/fullcredits


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

busyba said:


> REDACT IT! *REDACT IT!!!*


LOL! No worries, though. Of the people I work with, there's only one person that would even remotely stumble across this thread, and she and I tend to agree about the office environment!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Fahtrim said:


> Who the heck is Keith?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386676/fullcredits


He's in the UK version.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> Who the heck is Keith?
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386676/fullcredits


Sorry, I meant Kevin. So sue me for getting the name wrong of a character who averages 1.5 lines per episode!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Sorry, I meant Kevin. So sue me for getting the name wrong of a character who averages 1.5 lines per episode!


But they're so often memorable.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> But they're so often memorable.


As were Keith's in the British version.

Most of the people where I work love the show because we've all worked with these types of people, but one guy refuses to watch it because he's already spent too much time working with these types of people.


----------



## KloKlo2005 (Jan 18, 2007)

Supfreak26 said:


> This episode was AWESOME! Easily one of the best ever.
> 
> The SLAP had me crying. I had to watch that 3 or 4 times and I saved it just so I could show my wife (who isn't an Office fan.)
> 
> I'm going to try and get her to sit down and watch this whole episode. I'm going to convert her if it kills me!


lol! I know what you mean, my husband watched the first two seasons, and really liked it, but the more JAM drama that got into it, the more he backed out of it. It is kind of depressing that the more i get into it, the less he watches it!

I was trying to show him the funniest scenes last night, and he wouldn't watch them! And even though i am an Office "pusher", none of my friends get theis kind of humor, so I have to resort to these sites to get my Office gossip fix


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

drew2k said:


> I sometimes wished I worked in a office like this, where people are permitted to say what they feel and often do ...
> 
> In my office people mostly walk on eggshells and then ***** to each other about someone else. I've gotten in trouble for speaking my mind before.


I've got you beat - I got in trouble a few months ago for not having a good "poker face". Basically when someone says something that upsets me, my face shows it and that is disrespectful to my coworkers. 

And you think I'm kidding. I'm not. And thus, I've returned to the world of eggshells and *****ing behind backs.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Zevida, I'm with you. I was held back from a number of meetings and chastised for rolling my eyes. "I was looked to as a leader.. blah... blah... blah". Sorry, if you're making a huge mistake, I can't keep stoic. LOL


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Zevida said:


> I've got you beat - I got in trouble a few months ago for not having a good "poker face". Basically when someone says something that upsets me, my face shows it and that is disrespectful to my coworkers.
> 
> And you think I'm kidding. I'm not. And thus, I've returned to the world of eggshells and *****ing behind backs.


LOL! It's a 5 o'clock world when the whistle blows, but in the meantime, walk softly and keep it all in!


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Does that mean we'd see Ed Helms back on The Daily Show again? That'd be OK with me.


He was back on just before the Daily Show went on the Christmas break. They even did a bit on him being on the Office. Jon Stewart asked where he had been and he replied "Jon, I have been on an undercover assignment at a paper company in Scranton, PA" Then it showed a couple clips from the Office as if they were from his undercover work. It was a riot!


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

devdogaz said:


> It's definitely a different style of comedy than most Americans are used to. You have to give it several eps to figure out the characters and the style of the humor. It's not for everyone, but it's really not fair to dismiss it after just one episode. Watch it for several episodes and then make a decision.


I found it hilarious on the first episode I watched (after it won an emmy). My wife took two or three episodes.

My brother still doesn't like it.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not as "continuity intensive" as, say, _Arrested Development_, but _The Office_ is a show that gets funnier after you've seen a few episodes.

It doesn't depend on the "set-up, punchline" humor of traditional sitcoms because the humor is more character-based. When you know the characters better and their relationships it's hilarious. Although many people are more naturally tuned into that kind of humor and will find it funny right away (like me - I loved the UK version and was expecting to hate it after the _Coupling_ disaster, but I enjoyed it right from the first episode).


----------



## mattheinz (Jan 18, 2007)

There's no way they're going to let Dwight go. He drives that show.


----------



## mattheinz (Jan 18, 2007)

I also think Jan has to be almost done. How are they going to keep her in the show given her relationship with Michael?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Why would Jan go anywhere? 

She's the boss, she's not going anywhere. When she's done with Michael for good (which seems inevitable), it will just make it that much more awkward when she comes to Scranton. And this show is all about the awkward.


----------

